# Grandma brag



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations "Grandma"! That is a beautiful picture!! ♥


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Brag away! What a handsome talented boy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome job. I agree he is very handsome!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

That is awesome! I wish Bo could win some sort of ribbon.
Do they have a ribbon for consecutive hours slept without moving?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations!!! He's beautiful!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

He's a gorgeous boy!!! Congratulations


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 
Beautiful pic, boy, ribbon and awesome accomplishment!


----------

